# Phương pháp bảo quản nến thơm hiệu quả



## Scentsy Candle (25/3/22)

*Nến thơm được làm cho trong khoảng nguyên liệu gì?*
Nến thơm được khiến từ những mẫu sáp từ tự dưng như : sáp cọ, sáp dừa, sáp đậu nành…
những mẫu sáp này có đặc điểm rất dễ tan chảy ở nhiệt độ trên 40 độ C.
do vậy chúng ta cần thiết những bí quyết để bảo quản nó để sở hữu thể sử dụng được lâu.
*bí quyết bảo quản nến thơm.*
phương pháp bảo quản nến thơm mà chúng ta cần phải lưu ý:

Bảo quản những nơi khô ráo thoáng mát giảm thiểu ánh nắng mặt trời và ánh sáng trong khoảng đèn thắp sáng.
ko để nến ở những nơi tiếp xúc mang nhiệt độ cao như bếp, lò hay các nơi mang lửa.
Để nến ở nơi sạch sẽ thông thoáng tránh bị sâu bọ chui vào.
Luôn đậy nắp sau khi sử dụng để tránh bụi bẩn và bay mất mùi hương của nến





Sau những san sẻ trên hy vọng sẽ giúp ích được cho Các bạn.
nếu như Cả nhà vẫn chưa biết rõ về tác dụng của nến thơm thì sở hữu thể Tìm hiểu thêm ở bài viết này nhé : Phân tích về nến thơm và tác dụng của nến thơm.
Và bạn cũng mang thể đặt tìm nến thơm handmade ngay tại Scentsy Candle


----------



## Hoàng Dung (25/3/22)

Bảo quan nến thơm thì mình nên gói kĩ lại, tránh nơi nhiệt độ cao và ẩm thấp


----------



## Scentsy Candle (26/3/22)

Hoàng Dung nói:


> Bảo quan nến thơm thì mình nên gói kĩ lại, tránh nơi nhiệt độ cao và ẩm thấp


Cảm ơn sự góp ý rất tuyệt vời của bạn. Đó là động lực để chúng tôi có thể ra nhiều chủ đề hơn


----------



## Hoahaiduong98 (29/3/22)

Mình thích sử dụng nến thơm ở nhà lắm, dùng nến thơm sẽ cảm giác được thư giãn hơn nhiều.


----------



## minhchau (1/4/22)

Luôn đậy nắp sau khi sử dụng để tránh bụi bẩn và bay mất mùi hương của nến


----------



## Nguyễn Dương (1/4/22)

Nói nến thơm mà thấy thích quá


----------



## Lê Thanh Hoa (6/4/22)

Nhiều khi mệt mỏi, ngửi mùi nến thơm là thấy cơ thể dễ chịu hơn rất là nhiều.


----------

